# Picked up an early Christmas present for myself. It was made in Italy.



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep. Been thinking for some years about getting one of these and decided to just go ahead and take the plunge. So say hello to my little friend, Beretta 92FS. Won't see the range for maybe a week of two what with everything that's going on but who knows. The new indoor range is only about five miles away.

For those of you experienced with this pistol, what recommendations would you offer to reduce the trigger pull weight, in both double and single action modes? I know that a few hundred rounds are one of its best friends but I an just curious to hear what the reside experts have to say in the matter. It is new in the box and in beautiful condition with not a scratch or mar on it. Don't know when it was made but I suppose I could trace the serial number to find out.

Anyway, this has been a long time coming and I am anxious to see how it does... how it will stack up next to my CZ 75B (which is very accurate).


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats on a very nice pistol. Myself, I don't have any issues with the trigger pull. I do know that Wolff makes some trigger springs and such. 

I have about 15 pistols in total, and haven't felt the need to mess with the internals. 

Anyways, good luck with it, and the icing on the cake is, that you have an Italian model.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats! I think you'll find it is as accurate as any gun you could shoot. I came very close to getting the M9 a few weeks ago, but went for the MK25 instead. Of course, in retrospect, it doesn't matter b/c I traded it for an AR pistol for my little girl to have for Chirstmas (the things we do for our kids), but eventually I will have all three again: the Beretta M9, CZ and Sig MK25.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Yep. Been thinking for some years about getting one of these and decided to just go ahead and take the plunge. So say hello to my little friend, Beretta 92FS. Won't see the range for maybe a week of two what with everything that's going on but who knows. The new indoor range is only about five miles away.
> 
> For those of you experienced with this pistol, what recommendations would you offer to reduce the trigger pull weight, in both double and single action modes? I know that a few hundred rounds are one of its best friends but I an just curious to hear what the reside experts have to say in the matter. It is new in the box and in beautiful condition with not a scratch or mar on it. Don't know when it was made but I suppose I could trace the serial number to find out.
> 
> Anyway, this has been a long time coming and I am anxious to see how it does... how it will stack up next to my CZ 75B (which is very accurate).


Congrats!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Congrats on a very nice pistol. Myself, I don't have any issues with the trigger pull. I do know that Wolff makes some trigger springs and such.
> 
> I have about 15 pistols in total, and haven't felt the need to mess with the internals.
> 
> Anyways, good luck with it, and the icing on the cake is, that you have an Italian model.


Yeah, I'll spend some trips to the range first before I consider any mods. Are all of your 15 pistols Beretta's or do you have a mix. I have over two dozen mixed handguns.

As for getting the Italian model, I recall you saying that it holds more value than the American version. I also did some research and found that they were so close but what the hey. I went for the one made in Italy.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> Congrats! I think you'll find it is as accurate as any gun you could shoot. I came very close to getting the M9 a few weeks ago, but went for the MK25 instead. Of course, in retrospect, it doesn't matter b/c I traded it for an AR pistol for my little girl to have for Chirstmas (the things we do for our kids), but eventually I will have all three again: the Beretta M9, CZ and Sig MK25.


I've been thinking about taking this plunge for years... and I mean years. Bought my first Taurus PT92 in the late 80's, when they were very well made and had the beautiful wood grip panels. Bought two more after they added their decocking feature. All of those are gone now and I wish I had kept two of them. I do have a Taurus PT92 that I bought two years ago but I don't think it is as good as the ones I had over 20 years ago.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> Congrats!


Thanks. Mostly I wanted to add it to my collection. Doubt I would ever carry it as I prefer DAO striker fired pistols for carry use and I'm well stocked in that category. This new Beretta will mostly see range fun, though you never can tell. Damned thing is a classic and so good looking to boot.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The only thing I like better about the Taurus is the frame mounted safety. I don't like slide mounted safeties as well, but the 92fs isn't bad for me. They are definitely very nice guns. Quite attractive pistols.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Thanks. Mostly I wanted to add it to my collection. Doubt I would ever carry it as I prefer DAO striker fired pistols for carry use and I'm well stocked in that category. This new Beretta will mostly see range fun, though you never can tell. Damned thing is a classic and so good looking to boot.


 Personally, I think my 84F is sexier, but that could be just me.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Personally, I think my 84F is sexier, but that could be just me.


Coming from a liberal...yeah, I'd say so...LOL!!! My sides...

No really, the little 84 is quite a sexy little gun.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Coming from a liberal...yeah, I'd say so...LOL!!! My sides...
> 
> No really, the little 84 is quite a sexy little gun.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Hh


SouthernBoy said:


> Yep. Been thinking for some years about getting one of these and decided to just go ahead and take the plunge. So say hello to my little friend, Beretta 92FS. Won't see the range for maybe a week of two what with everything that's going on but who knows. The new indoor range is only about five miles away.
> 
> For those of you experienced with this pistol, what recommendations would you offer to reduce the trigger pull weight, in both double and single action modes? I know that a few hundred rounds are one of its best friends but I an just curious to hear what the reside experts have to say in the matter. It is new in the box and in beautiful condition with not a scratch or mar on it. Don't know when it was made but I suppose I could trace the serial number to find out.
> 
> Anyway, this has been a long time coming and I am anxious to see how it does... how it will stack up next to my CZ 75B (which is very accurate).


Very nice gun.
Should make an excellent addition to your collection.
Looking forward to hearing how that beretta shoots.
:smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Yeah, I'll spend some trips to the range first before I consider any mods. Are all of your 15 pistols Beretta's or do you have a mix. I have over two dozen mixed handguns.
> 
> As for getting the Italian model, I recall you saying that it holds more value than the American version. I also did some research and found that they were so close but what the hey. I went for the one made in Italy.


My pistol collection is primarily Beretta, 9mm's, some .380's, and .22LR's. I have two Sigs, a P250C and a P226 Tac-Ops. I also have a Para-Ord. P14-45 Limited, and a Ruger SR-1911. I think I have a Colt 1911, but I need to check.

As far as Beretta USA vs. Italian origin, I'll go with the Italian version every time. I go out of my way to buy Italian versions.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> My pistol collection is primarily Beretta, 9mm's, some .380's, and .22LR's. I have two Sigs, a P250C and a P226 Tac-Ops. I also have a Para-Ord. P14-45 Limited, and a Ruger SR-1911. I think I have a Colt 1911, but I need to check.
> 
> As far as Beretta USA vs. Italian origin, I'll go with the Italian version every time. I go out of my way to by Italian versions.


I went down to my basement an hour ago to read the manual (I am one who reads these manuals, be they guns or cars) and to disassemble, examine, run a few patches through the bore, and use a quality dry lube on it. The double action mode has a heavy trigger that is not what I would call smooth. The single action mode has a little creep and not a real crisp break. Then I compared it to my Taurus PT92AF.

The Taurus does feel slightly different in the hand. It has a lighter trigger (has not been altered) for both modes, and the single action mode is a little better than the Beretta. However, the slide feels like butter on the frame of the Beretta whereas the Taurus has some "slop" (lack of a better word). Also, the triggers themselves are different. The Taurus trigger has more of a curve at the bottom and looks a little longer. This tends to "byte" my index finger if I don't position that finger right. The Beretta is not like this. Next up, compare it to my CZ 75B.

This is not entirely fair since I did replace the VERY heavy hammer spring on my CZ with a 13-pound unit which makes a HUGE difference in the trigger. The CZ trigger is lighter in both modes than the Beretta and smoother as well. The big difference is in single action mode. Once you hit resistance, the trigger breaks very much like a good 1911. Light and VERY crisp... almost like glass.

Of course, I have not shot the Beretta so that remains to be done to smooth things out and see how it does. It is one pretty gun, though. When I had it field stripped, I compared it to the Taurus and there are noticeably better features in the Beretta. The one area where the Taurus outshines the Beretta is their frame mounted safety/decocker. I wish Beretta had that.

As I mentioned, the gun is flawless and completely unmarred. Not a scratch or defect on it that I can see on my initial examination. Barrel is tightly held in the slide when laying it in place for re-assembly and everything looks great.

As for my handgun collection, I have a mix. Two revolvers and the rest are semi-autos. Kahrs, Rugers, two 1911's (Kimber and Springfield Armory), Glocks, M&P's, two Brownings, an XD, the CZ, and the Taurus (think that's it).


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Southernboy, I'd take the advice from the Beretta 92 master, Shipwreck. A Beretta OEM hammer "D" spring is what you want to reduce the trigger pull weight on 92s'. Ship wreck will probably chime in and tell you what you should expect in a reduction in trigger pull weight and I believe he's already posted a short synopsis on the topic. I prefer a steel guide rod and a 14lb recoil spring from Wolff as well, but just a personal preference.

Beretta 92FS Steel Trigger Kit

http://www.brownells.com/handgun-pa...prings/hammer-spring-d-version-prod27930.aspx


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> Southernboy, I'd take the advice from the Beretta 92 master, Shipwreck. A Beretta OEM hammer "D" spring is what you want to reduce the trigger pull weight on 92s'. Ship wreck will probably chime in and tell you what you should expect in a reduction in trigger pull weight and I believe he's already posted a short synopsis on the topic. I prefer a steel guide rod and a 14lb recoil spring from Wolff as well, but just a personal preference.
> 
> Beretta 92FS Steel Trigger Kit
> 
> http://www.brownells.com/handgun-pa...prings/hammer-spring-d-version-prod27930.aspx


Thanks so much. I'll definitely be looking into this. Were it a Glock or an M&P, I would know exactly what to do. But it's not and it's new to me so suggestions and recommendations are most welcome.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> Thanks so much. I'll definitely be looking into this. Were it a Glock or an M&P, I would know exactly what to do. But it's not and it's new to me so suggestions and recommendations are most welcome.


Yes, you will be in good hands, it's a snap to change out the stock hammer spring to a "D" spring. If you need advice let us know. Likewise, the Hogue 92fs panel grips or the 92fs finger groove grips may be something to look into down the line.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> Yes, you will be in good hands, it's a snap to change out the stock hammer spring to a "D" spring. If you need advice let us know. *Likewise, the Hogue 92fs panel grips or the 92fs finger groove grips may be something to look into down the line.*


I do wish to keep the gun looking original since it is a classic. But thanks for the heads up there as well.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> Southernboy, I'd take the advice from the Beretta 92 master, Shipwreck. A Beretta OEM hammer "D" spring is what you want to reduce the trigger pull weight on 92s'. Ship wreck will probably chime in and tell you what you should expect in a reduction in trigger pull weight and I believe he's already posted a short synopsis on the topic. I prefer a steel guide rod and a 14lb recoil spring from Wolff as well, but just a personal preference.
> 
> Beretta 92FS Steel Trigger Kit
> 
> http://www.brownells.com/handgun-pa...prings/hammer-spring-d-version-prod27930.aspx


I ordered a D hammer spring from Brownells two days ago and it is enroute as I write this. I will take measurements before and after and report what they are. Thanks for this info.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The "D" spring came in this evening and I have already installed it. I took trigger pull weight measurements for before and after examples with four pulls for each mode (DA and SA) then average them. Here are my results of the averages (given as poundsunces).

Before: DA = 10:10 (low = 10:5, high = 11:1), SA = 5:7.6 (low = 5:2, high = 5:14.5)
After : DA = 8:13 (low = 8:6, high = 9:0.5), SA = 5:5.4 (low = 4:6.5, high = 5:7)

Along with the reduced pull weight is a noticeably more smooth trigger in the double action mode. Were I to be of a mind to carry this gun, I would opt for an even lighter trigger, perhaps the 16 pound unit. All in all, it is a definite improvement over the OEM factory trigger.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Southern. Did you use the same lanyard pin? Was your gun Italian made or US?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

got2hav1 said:


> Southern. Did you use the same lanyard pin? Was your gun Italian made or US?


Yes it is the Italian model and yes, I am continuing to use the pin the gun came with from the factory. It took a little effort, but not too much, to remove but re-installing it with the new D spring was not a problem. I took my time as I didn't want to mar the finish of the gun's alloy frame. I used a shop towel and a piece of one inch pine board (about 10" square) and all went as expected.

Next stop is the range, maybe early next week, to see how it shoots. I am still thinking about installing the lighter hammer spring you see in this link;

Springs for BERETTA 92, 96, AND CENTURION Semi-Auto Pistols

They're all so inexpensive, it never hurts to try several to get the trigger you really like.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Went to the range this morning and took along my new Beretta 92FS with the installed D spring. The gun was a disappointment. I'll take it again to see what's going on but its initial outing left quite a bit to be desired. Nowhere near as accurate as my M&P 9 Pro Series 4.25", my CZ 75B Omega, or my gen4 Glock 23 (.40S&W).

Today I took three guns: the Beretta, the gen4 G23, and the M&P 9 Pro. Of the three, the Glock 23 was the most accurate, shooting nice tight little groups on index cards. Closely behind it was the M&P 9 Pro. That gun has close to 5,000 rounds through it and it is just a flat good shooter. My EDC most of the time is that gen4 G23.

Perhaps I'll take the Beretta and the Taurus PT92AF along next time to see if the Taurus embarrasses the Beretta into shooting more accurately. Have to say that between the Beretta and the CZ 75B, the CZ is the better choice overall.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Y


SouthernBoy said:


> Went to the range this morning and took along my new Beretta 92FS with the installed D spring. The gun was a disappointment. I'll take it again to see what's going on but its initial outing left quite a bit to be desired. Nowhere near as accurate as my M&P 9 Pro Series 4.25", my CZ 75B Omega, or my gen4 Glock 23 (.40S&W).
> 
> Today I took three guns: the Beretta, the gen4 G23, and the M&P 9 Pro. Of the three, the Glock 23 was the most accurate, shooting nice tight little groups on index cards. Closely behind it was the M&P 9 Pro. That gun has close to 5,000 rounds through it and it is just a flat good shooter. My EDC most of the time is that gen4 G23.
> 
> Perhaps I'll take the Beretta and the Taurus PT92AF along next time to see if the Taurus embarrasses the Beretta into shooting more accurately. Have to say that between the Beretta and the CZ 75B, the CZ is the better choice overall.


I had the same initial experience with my 92. There seem to be a bit more travel in single action mode that I was , just not used to.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> Y
> 
> I had the same initial experience with my 92. There seem to be a bit more travel in single action mode that I was , just not used to.


All shots were done free hand at an index card only 12 feet out. My first five shot group was embarrassing. Now I am going to have to use a bench rest to really see what the heck is going on. But I was serious about comparing it to the Taurus PT92AF I have.

As for my gen4 G23, that gun does the job every time. Crazy. I shoot it much better than a gen4 G19 I have and I don't understand that for the life of me, but it's true. I have set the guns up basically the same since they live in my carry stable but the G19 just doesn't work as well for me as my G23, at least not yet (as noted, both are gen4's). The Beretta does have me concerned and worried a little. I fully expected it to be a tack driver. Nothing like my CZ 75B which is not only a better feeling and shooting gun (again feel) but a heck of a lot more accurate to boot. Shoots to POA.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

First few times that I shot my Beretta 92 I wasn't pleased with the groups that I shot. After a break in period, the gun or I started to shoot tighter groups. Did I just learn how to shoot this particular gun? Did the gun's trigger smooth out? Not sure, I just remember being worried about how I shot the Beretta compared to my other guns, and now it shoots just as well. Some days I will shoot quick double taps better with the Beretta than with my Glocks. The weight of the Beretta helps to reduce felt recoil and helps me stay on target. I do prefer the Glock triggers, but I have never installed a D spring (yet, but may soon). My Beretta is stock, except for a new Wolff recoil spring and Wilson combat steel guide rod.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

jdw68 said:


> First few times that I shot my Beretta 92 I wasn't pleased with the groups that I shot. After a break in period, the gun or I started to shoot tighter groups. Did I just learn how to shoot this particular gun? Did the gun's trigger smooth out? Not sure, I just remember being worried about how I shot the Beretta compared to my other guns, and now it shoots just as well. Some days I will shoot quick double taps better with the Beretta than with my Glocks. The weight of the Beretta helps to reduce felt recoil and helps me stay on target. I do prefer the Glock triggers, but I have never installed a D spring (yet, but may soon). My Beretta is stock, except for a new Wolff recoil spring and Wilson combat steel guide rod.


Frankly my box stock Taurus PT92AF has a better trigger in both double and single action modes than does my Beretta 92FS in which I installed the D spring. And in particular in single action mode for the Taurus. A more crisp let off with virtually no creep.

Very interesting indeed.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

An update to this little saga.

I took my box stock Taurus PT92AF to the range two days ago for a comparison to my new Beretta 92FS with the D hammer spring installed. The Taurus shot much better, was more accurate, and had a better overall feeling about it. Who would have known.... certainly not me.

So I am on the horns of a dilemma. I will spend a little more time with the Beretta to make sure of all of this and even shoot them side by side to see how things fan out. But for now, my impression is that the Taurus is a better pistol.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> An update to this little saga.
> 
> I took my box stock Taurus PT92AF to the range two days ago for a comparison to my new Beretta 92FS with the D hammer spring installed. The Taurus shot much better, was more accurate, and had a better overall feeling about it. Who would have known.... certainly not me.
> 
> So I am on the horns of a dilemma. I will spend a little more time with the Beretta to make sure of all of this and even shoot them side by side to see how things fan out. But for now, my impression is that the Taurus is a better pistol.


Well that's not good new to those of us ready to get the Beretta, or is it?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Audioi said:


> Well that's not good new to those of us ready to get the Beretta, or is it?


I'm not saying that the Beretta is a bad pistol, just that from what I've seen in the past few weeks, my Taurus does better in my hands. The Beretta is certainly better finished and has some favorable features. But the Taurus does beat it in a few areas that are not a matter of being in my hands; namely the safety/decocker design.

I will give my Beretta more chances to convince me that it is the better pistol however at this time, it is not quite up to what I have seen with the Taurus that I own.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My friend Jim has a 92FS that stays in the safe. He says the gun groups poorly. On our next outing I will have him bring it out for me to try. It is hard to believe that a gun

that is that pretty won't perform.

GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> My friend Jim has a 92FS that stays in the safe. He says the gun groups poorly. On our next outing I will have him bring it out for me to try. It is hard to believe that a gun
> 
> that is that pretty won't perform.
> 
> GW


The real winner in this little saga is the CZ 75B Omega that I own. I installed a 13-pound hammer spring soon after I bought it and it is one heck of a good shooter. Very accurate, feels great in the hand, and dependable to boot. I am going to try to check out the CZ 75D Compact PCR. That little pistol intrigues the hell out of me and I really need to get one in my hands to see how it does.

https://www.google.com/search?q=cz+...compact-9mm-black-alloy-10-rd-mags%2F;724;482


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you ever bench the 92FS? It would be very difficult to determine which pistol is more accurate in a general sense without this being done. It's important to feel how the trigger breaks and where the pistol is printing before one determines a pistol's inherent accuracy. Some new 92's shoot dead on out of the box, but many(including my 92, 96 and PX4 needed slight sight adjustment.

Some love em and some hate em, but all mine shoot holes in holes and always have had a very good stock trigger(the PX4 needed about 300 rounds through it to smooth out.) In my opinion to state and compare a Taurus and especially a Glock, or for that matter a CZ to be a better pistol, be more accurate, or having a better trigger is purely subjective, and I would presume subjective on my part that the 92FS is the better of all three. All this groups poorly discussion I would suspect is operator error, or needed sight adjustment and not inherent to the pistol. 

My 92 and 96 have somewhat of a long but smooth DA, the PX4's is shorter, and the SA's with their stock main springs break like glass.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> Did you ever bench the 92FS? It would be very difficult to determine which pistol is more accurate in a general sense without this being done. It's important to feel how the trigger breaks and where the pistol is printing before one determines a pistol's inherent accuracy. Some new 92's shoot dead on out of the box, but many(including my 92, 96 and PX4 needed slight sight adjustment.
> 
> Some love em and some hate em, but all mine shoot holes in holes and always have had a very good stock trigger(the PX4 needed about 300 rounds through it to smooth out.) In my opinion to state and compare a Taurus and especially a Glock, or for that matter a CZ to be a better pistol, be more accurate, or having a better trigger is purely subjective, and I would presume subjective on my part that the 92FS is the better of all three. All this groups poorly discussion I would suspect is operator error, or needed sight adjustment and not inherent to the pistol.
> 
> My 92 and 96 have somewhat of a long but smooth DA, the PX4's is shorter, and the SA's with their stock main springs break like glass.


I have not benched the 92FS, though that would be in the works if I don't get out of the gun what I want. In the last 3 1/2 years, I have only bench rested two guns, both of which were target .22's on which I was doing some sight work. My newer centerfire pistols have never been shot from a rest. My method is to work the target starting from nine feet and moving it out to 21 feet. Then once I am satisfied, I try some groups out to 30 and then 40 feet. These are defensive handguns so closer in shooting with speed and consistency is my goal.

I have a rather strong bias towards DAO pistols (or SAO ones like the M&P series). The CZ 75B is an exception to this. And what I wrote about the Taurus is true. I will give the 92FS some more time... will have to see how it does. But I am more likely to shot free hand with these guns because that is how I train.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds good, as stated in my post above some new 92's shoot dead on out of the box, but many(including my 92, 96 and PX4 needed slight sight adjustment. Just making a suggestion, especially if you doubt the 92's accuracy. My 92G shot right and low a bit. Actually, I shot the pistol for quite sometime with ok results but knew something was a miss until I benched it. Drifted the rear sight left a bit and bingo. Dead bulls eye with Beretta's typical combat sight picture.

At least I know now that if I miss where I intend to hit, it's me and not the pistol's sights or the pistol.

Aloha:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I liked the fellow's Q-Tip shot (first video). Two years ago, I was at the NRA range with a neighbor friend with whom I shoot a lot (we used to go every two weeks but now a little less together). At the end of our session, he said he had a "surprise" for me.

He took out his knife and made two cuts in the target cardboard backing, then inserted two playing cards in the cuts with their edges facing out. The target was moved to either nine feet or twelve feet (don't recall which), and we had to "cut" the cards. We both did and I still have my card in my study. The guns used were his carry gen3 Glock 19 and my M&P 9 Pro Series 4.25" barrel.


----------

